# Solid trout and Redfish on Big Lake



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

SUMMERTIME THUNDER BUMPERS HAVE YOU LOOKING TO THE SKYS

Almost every day last week morning thunder showers kind of wet things down a bit but didnâ€™t stop our fishermen from bringing limits of redfish and trout back to the cleaning table. Light winds kept the surf flat enough to fishing the rocks with some success. Some anglers ventured to the east of the Cameron jetties to the short rigs with mixed success. There are lots of Gafftop and lady fish in our system right now but beneath the ladyfish in some cases are good numbers trout. Besides using live shrimp and finger mullet under a cork good catches of trout and been coming on Mirrolurs mirrodine. The best color is a green back and pear belly. This slow sinking twitch bait has been especially good working it slow just below the surface. 
:bounce::bounce::bounce:A few Triple tail have been coming to the table that have been showing up in the lake hanging around crab traps. Toss a live shrimp up by one and hold on.


----------

